# Hi to everyone



## Flakey (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi guys. I am new here. Want to meet cool people and snowboarding together 

BTW i live in Moscow now.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Flakey said:


> Hi guys. I am new here. Want to meet cool people and snowboarding together
> 
> BTW i live in Moscow now.




HAY!!!

.10chars


----------



## Flakey (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi SnowDude:thumbsup:


----------

